# request ID please



## Kiwi77 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, I saw this skink and wonder if it is Eulamprus quoyii. Sorry, I seem to find these skinks very confusing. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## CrazyNut (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks like either Eulamprus quoyii or Eulamprus heatwolei


----------



## baker (Feb 27, 2016)

Its not _Eulamprus quoyii_ or _heatwolei_. It appears to be _Concinnia tenuis_. However without the location its difficult to say as there are a couple of similar species. Providing the location will greatly assist in giving you a correct identification.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## Kiwi77 (Feb 27, 2016)

baker said:


> Its not _Eulamprus quoyii_ or _heatwolei_. It appears to be _Concinnia tenuis_. However without the location its difficult to say as there are a couple of similar species. Providing the location will greatly assist in giving you a correct identification.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron



Sorry, should have given it - it was found 100 km south west of Townsville, Thank you.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

baker said:


> Its not _Eulamprus quoyii_ or _heatwolei_. It appears to be _Concinnia tenuis_. However without the location its difficult to say as there are a couple of similar species. Providing the location will greatly assist in giving you a correct identification.
> 
> Cheers, Cameron



Beat it to me mate!

The locality definitely confirms it, they are fairly common in QLD


----------



## Kiwi77 (Feb 27, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Beat it to me mate!
> 
> The locality definitely confirms it, they are fairly common in QLD



Thank you everyone, for helping ID this one. Are you okay if I request your help with a few more?


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 28, 2016)

No problem, APS is happy to help! ID forums are good for experience anyways


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 28, 2016)

@Kiwi77. Given the location and the fact that the dark blotches on the back are arranged in two paravertebral rows, it is almost certainly the Northern Bar-sided Skink _Eulamprus brachysoma_.

@baker. Do you have a reference to the species split within Eulamprus? I assume it now constitutes 3 genera.


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 28, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> @Kiwi77. Given the location and the fact that the dark blotches on the back are arranged in two paravertebral rows, it is almost certainly the Northern Bar-sided Skink _Eulamprus brachysoma_.
> 
> @baker. Do you have a reference to the species split within Eulamprus? I assume it now constitutes 3 genera.



Bluetongue,

I agree but will identify it as Concinnia brachysoma instead of placing it in the genus Eulamprus.

Wilson & Swan. A complete Guide to Reptile of Australia. Fourth edition. 2013, include Concinnia brachysoma (Longburg and Anderson 1915) in the genus Eulamprus as (E brachysoma) however; Cogger. Reptiles and Amphibians of Australia, Seventh edition place it (along with other members of the tenuis group) in the genus Concinnia (Wells and Wellington 1984) 

I am unable to locate my copy of Wells & Wellington 1983 Synopsis at the moment but here's a link to "_A molecular phylogeny of the Australian skink genera Eulamprus, Gynpetoscinsus and Nangura" D O'Connor. C moritz. 2003.

_Refer to Discussion on page 324 where it suggest (and provides evidence) for allocating the tenuis group to the genus Concinnia as proposed by Wells and Wellington 1983.

http://www.kingsnake.com/aho/pdf/menu2/oconnor2003.pdf

Cheers,

George.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 28, 2016)

AROD or Wilson and Swan doesn't say Concinnia, but hell why not. Eulamprus (and allies) are already too confusing for me:lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for that George. It seems that most taxonomists want a little more a definitive result, despite the fact that it was touted 40 plus years ago as polyphyletic and highly divergent over 40 years ago (Cogger 1975).


----------



## Kiwi77 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone for this discussion on the skink's ID; I am unable to contribute in any meaningful way as I have zero knowledge in this area, so appreciate your analysis all the more. I wondered if I could ask for ID of other skink sightings as well and was told it is ok (I just don't want to be seen as spamming); so here are two of them. Any suggestions on ID please? Thank you.
Skink 1 (against brown background) was found near Tamborine NP region; Skink 2 (orange background) near Townsville. Thank you.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 3, 2016)

second one looks like Carlia jarnoldae

- - - Updated - - -

I'd hazard a guess at the first one being Concinnia tenuis


----------



## Kiwi77 (Mar 3, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> second one looks like Carlia jarnoldae
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'd hazard a guess at the first one being Concinnia tenuis



Thank you very much, BredliFreak.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 3, 2016)

No problem but I couldn't give you any definite ID's on the first skink, that's for the experts. Eulamprus/Concinnia is a pain to ID


----------

